# New Fire HDX 7 Defect - 3rd Replacement Failed!



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

My two year old Fire HD 7 developed a battery defect. The replacement, a Fire HDX 7, arrived today. After charging it and setting it up, I opened up a book to read. The first thing I notice is a blue edge around the screen. My old Fire never had this problem. I was immediately reminded of my unfortunate encounter with the Paperwhite model. I was never able to get one without shadows.

Anyone else have a blue edge running around the border of their Fire HDX, or did I get another lemon?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

skyblue said:


> My two year old Fire HD 7 developed a battery defect. The replacement, a Fire HDX 7, arrived today. After charging it and setting it up, I opened up a book to read. The first thing I notice is a blue edge around the screen. My old Fire never had this problem. I was immediately reminded of my unfortunate encounter with the Paperwhite model. I was never able to get one without shadows.
> 
> Anyone else have a blue edge running around the border of their Fire HDX, or did I get another lemon?


The blue is because they used blue lights instead of white on the 7 HDX. Some folks commented on that when it came out last year on the reviews. So instead of a white light bleed you can sometimes see on LCD screens, you see a blue one. 
I am pretty sure Amazon put that blue line thing somewhere in the description at the time when people noticed.

On the product page under Learn more, towards the top is a pop up where amazon explains:

eta: so it won't let me copy the pop up so I lift it out of a review where someone typed it up.

Sorry, I can't seem to copy anything off amazon and paste it here anymore. How strange. Never had that issue before. Just go to the Learn more link on the product page, there is a pop up. On the top just below we want you to know. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BWYQ9YE


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Working for me...



> "To achieve the perfect color accuracy on Kindle Fire HDX 7" at the lowest possible battery consumption and device weight, we used blue, not white, LEDs. Blue LEDs allow for a much more accurate and rich representation of color and result in an up to 20% improvement in power efficiency."
> 
> "As a result of using these blue LEDs, you may notice a very narrow, faint blue tint around the edge of the device when looking at items with a white background, such as books or web pages. All displays have some level of light emission around the edges, and the light on the Kindle Fire HDX 7" is blue due to the technology used to render perfect color accuracy."


That is interesting. I want to see one in person now and see how that changes the look.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Working for me...
> 
> That is interesting. I want to see one in person now and see how that changes the look.


Hmmm... I kind of remember this question when they first came out but don't ever remember noticing it. Gonna pull mine out and look...

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, *Atunah* and *VydorScope*! While I was reading my son walked in the room and it was the first thing he noticed,so I know it's readily visible, at least on my model.

Annoyingly enough, I see the price has just been reduced from $199 to $179, so my $50 defect credit is actually only $30. . I guess I'll be calling Amazon later today.

Edited to correct auto-correct!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's more obvious on pages that have white backgrounds AND the brighter you have the screen brightness.  For reading, try the sepia or white on black setting.  I pretty much don't notice it at all . . . . but then I didn't even at the beginning until I went looking.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed on my HDX7, mainly on light backgrounds as stated above. At first I was a bit peeved, then decided it didn't bother me enough that I was going to pursue it further, and now I barely notice at all. (That could be in part because I still mainly use my Paperwhite Kindle for reading?)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I talked to Amazon CS today. They said it is a covered defect, and they are sending out a replacement.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I was actually wondering if the new HDs (6" & 7") have this issue?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's the info Atunah was referring to:


> We want you to know...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Here's the info Atunah was referring to:


Thank you!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, my new Fire HDX replacement _didn't even last a month_ before the battery malfunctioned *AGAIN*!  At 72% battery, it shut off and restarted on it's own while I was reading. It stayed on for about a minute, then did the exact same thing again! I called CS and they sent out a replacement. The sticker that seals the box says "refurbished" again even though the rep said I was only getting new units. I am not confident that they are new. 

I hope this Fire is better than the last two.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh no. I hope that the next one is a good one. Let us know. Fingers crossed.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Oh no. I hope that the next one is a good one. Let us know. Fingers crossed.


Thanks, *Atunah*! I was shocked when it happened! My son saw it and was equally shocked. I've had the new one less than a month!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*SECOND UPDATE*: In hindsight, perhaps I should have kept the Kindle Fire HDX with the screen issue, because I can't seem to get one with a functional battery! I've sent two replacements back, and am waiting on a third! 

The batteries in these failed units either don't charge, or shut off unexpectedly even at a 70% charge! Replacements have been refurbished. I specifically requested a new Kindle Fire HDX as a replacement this time. I hope this one actually works!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you get another dud, Skyblue, be sure to ask for a supervisor. 

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you get another dud, Skyblue, be sure to ask for a supervisor.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, *Betsy*! I've certainly got this drill down. I've practically memorized their script. I simply want a functional Fire HDX, free of defects. I was quite sad when my original Fire HD failed because it was perfect.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I must say you are persistent! I probably would have given up and bought some other device by now.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you get another dud, Skyblue, be sure to ask for a supervisor.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, *Betsy*!

My *THIRD* _refurbished_ replacement failed today. . I called and spoke to another supervisor who assured me this would be the _last_ refurbished model they would send me. I'm not holding my breath. 

The supervisor requested a good review. I told him I was reserving judgment until I received a new model.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Thanks, *Betsy*!
> 
> My *THIRD* _refurbished_ replacement failed today. . I called and spoke to another supervisor who assured me this would be the _last_ refurbished model they would send me. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> The supervisor requested a good review. I told him I was reserving judgment until I received a new model.


What the heck. I am so sorry about all of this trouble you been going through. They should have send you a new one the last time. Gosh, I hope the next one will be a proper device. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Atunah said:


> What the heck. I am so sorry about all of this trouble you been going through. They should have send you a new one the last time. Gosh, I hope the next one will be a proper device. Crossing my fingers for you.


Thank you, *Atunah*! I appreciate your kind thoughts!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I must say you are persistent! I probably would have given up and bought some other device by now.


This is what triply true now? Sheesh.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sorry you're having repeated problems, skyblue.

Since this has happened with three devices, I would insist that Amazon also replace the USB cord and power adapter. Perhaps that's malfunctioning and causing damage to the batteries? I'd use another electrical outlet, too.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I'm sorry you're having repeated problems, skyblue.
> 
> Since this has happened with three devices, I would insist that Amazon also replace the USB cord and power adapter. Perhaps that's malfunctioning and causing damage to the batteries? I'd use another electrical outlet, too.


Thank you for the suggestion, *DreamWeaver*. I might be inclined to think it was a cord issue, however, my Kindle Fast cord and other Kindle charging cords charge my Kindle Keyboard perfectly.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The *FOURTH REFURBISHED* Fire arrived today. Supervisor Tony N. promised a new Fire. It didn't happen. I am NOT happy!


----------

